# First pistol on it's way.



## HawkRam (Sep 20, 2008)

I should be getting my first pistol within a day or so, it was just shipped this morning.

I ordered the Beretta 92FS from gunbroker, for the lowest price I could find any where on the net. I was going to get a taurus pt92, but my father in-law talked me in to getting the real deal.

I just went and bought 100 rounds of Remington UMC and will probably pick up more before my first trip to the range. What is everyone using in their 92's my father in-law told me to stay away from steel is that true? It's a little cheaper.

The weather has been holding out here so hopefully I will get many trips to the range in before it gets to cold.


Tim in Iowa


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase! I think you'll really like it.

I use either UMC or Winchester White box for range practice. I have no opinion on the steel cased ammo, never tried it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, and welcome to the forum.

I use Blazer Brass, WWB, or Remington UMC (in order of preference). There are some people that use steel cased ammo. I have no intention of ordering online and it isn't available locally, so I don't use it. The BB and WWB is cheap enough. Good luck, and give a range report when you get it. :smt023

-Jeff-

ETA: By the way, where are you located in Iowa? I just graduated from UI in August. :smt023


----------



## HawkRam (Sep 20, 2008)

Just South of Iowa City, Keokuk.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase.:smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on your new gun. The 92FS is one of the all time great pistols. :smt023

And one nice thing about the Beretta is it will cycle anything. It is not at all picky about what you feed it. This gives you a lot of choice in defense ammo and it also lets you buy whatever target ammo is on sale that week.

Having said that, I usually go with WWB at Walmart for range work since it is the cheapest brass cased ammo available at my store. Some in other areas have Blazer Brass for a little less.

On the subject of non-brass ammo, I'm with your father-in-law and stay away from aluminum etc. I use brass only. I have used stuff like Blazer aluminum in my gun and have never had a problem. But I've read of others that have damaged their guns with non-brass ammo so I've since gone with brass only. Here's a thread on that topic:

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15171


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just tried a box of Blazer Brass in mine - fed great and was pretty accurate too (for IDPA-style shooting). Dick's Sporting Goods has it by the case for $89.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> I just tried a box of Blazer Brass in mine - fed great and was pretty accurate too (for IDPA-style shooting). Dick's Sporting Goods has it by the case for $89.


Many of us that have tried it (see my thread about BB) think that it's cleaner than WWB. Any thoughts?

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Many of us that have tried it (see my thread about BB) think that it's cleaner than WWB. Any thoughts?


Honestly, I only shot one box and then it was in 2 different sessions. Can't comment on the cleanliness, but I will say that they ACTUALLY were NOT as accurate as I thought when I shot them back-to-back with Remington. The BB hit 6" pie plates in the lower 6 o'clock to 9 o'clock quadrant, whereas the Rem hit in 2"-3" groups around center.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> Honestly, I only shot one box and then it was in 2 different sessions. Can't comment on the cleanliness, but I will say that they ACTUALLY were NOT as accurate as I thought when I shot them back-to-back with Remington. The BB hit 6" pie plates in the lower 6 o'clock to 9 o'clock quadrant, whereas the Rem hit in 2"-3" groups around center.


That's interesting. I haven't noticed any accuracy issues, nor has anyone else that has tried it. Weird.

-Jeff-


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

My homemade target has 10 steel discs,3 8" and 7 4", I don't have any problem hitting the 4" targets from 25 yd with the Blazer brass, haven't tried anything else yet, I will probably be stocking up quite a bit more now that we have a new president.:smt011:smt011:smt011


----------

